# Weekend Overnighters?



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone have one planned? Would love to go and help share expenses/work involved... I have references from the board if needed. Am only interested in over night trips for tuna and/or swords + other fish during day as I'd be driving from DFW...


----------

